# How old was your dog when he/she passed CGC?



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I have only attempted it with one dog. She was 7 1/2 when we started obedience classes but we stopped and just worked on it at home ourselves. She passed the test the week after her 8th birthday. My little guy just turned a year. Obedience wise, he is awesome, but personality wise, he still submissively piddles around new people and dogs so we probably want be passing any tme soon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I try to have CGC at 6 months be a benchmark for my guys


----------

